# Katesrider011's journal. *****Rant*****



## Katesrider011

Sure I guess I'll start one of these. Why not? My psychology teacher said journaling is good for you 

I haven't ridden in six weeks cause of rain. I love winter, but I hate all the rain that comes with it. I miss summer a lot right now. Everything just looks so.......Dead. The bright side of winter though is no horseflies which is always great. Horse flies bug the hell outta me and of course the horse, too. And It's not 88247835738295789325678356 degrees outside. 

Yesterday I went to Memphis, TN to walk down Beale street and go to a Grizzlies game. Oh boy it was great fun, and the Grizzlies played great, so it was worth the trip. Beale street was fun too. We went to a restaurant called Huey's. Man oh man did it have some amazing burgers. And not to mention the fact that they let you shoot toothpicks into the ceiling. All and all it was a great weekend.


----------



## Katesrider011

I made an 84 on my math test, I thought I had bombed it bad. An 84 wow I'm proud of myself. That's the highest I've made on a math test this year. I'm horrible at testing, and the teacher said as long as I do my homework that I'd be able to pass with no problem, so I do all my homework.


----------



## Katesrider011

So last night I had a major anxiety attack for the first time in awhile. Usually they are just minor and I get over them quickly, but this one was different. My mind was going crazy. I probably should go to therapy for this, but usually spending time with my horse helps a great deal. It was just too cold, wet, and late to go outside with her. Luckily I was exhausted and was able to sleep.


----------



## Katesrider011

It's snowing, this is the third time it's snowed this year. That rarely happens in Mississippi. We're lucky to get just one snow. It's so pretty, but I don't want to miss school tomorrow actually, make up days are never fun. I haven't ridden in 7 weeks due to sloppy wet weather. Boy I'd kill to have an indoor arena. Oh well, next week is all dry according to the weather so maybe I'll finally get to ride!


----------



## Katesrider011

I'll finally get to do a riding lesson this Wednesday as long as everything goes well. I'll get to ride Kate this afternoon, I believe it's dry enough now to work on her walk, trot, and canter. She does bad at walking strangely. I think she is just still in that testing me stage. She's a good girl though.


----------



## Katesrider011

Soo Dad found a summer job for me at one of the branches of the furniture manufacturing company he works for. I'm gonna accept it and also hopefully I'll graduate if my grades are okay. I don't know the circumstances are good for me right now, If I don't graduate, I'll just get my GED and move on with my life. I've always wanted to do something in the police field if I can't do something with horses, and keep horses as a hobby.


----------



## whiskeynoo

what about joining a police mounted force? that way you get to do both


----------



## Katesrider011

Omfg, I can not believe I didn't think of that. *Facepalm's myself* Very good Idea. Thanks! I've been researching too, a lot of police forces let you in with a GED from what i've read anyway.


----------



## ErikaLynn

Just a little FYI...a GED is way harder to get than a high school diploma. I really think bringing your grades up will be easier then getting a GED.


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah You're probably right. I was really just talking, cause I've been frustrated lately.


----------



## Katesrider011

No no no this isn't good. No no, must not keep doing this. Don't get addicted, Cory. *Sigh* Must do good things to relieve my stress. Self harm is not an option. I can't believe I even thought that being an escape. Must not cut my wrists again, Mustn't do it again. Get back to reality, Cory. I need to ride Kate more.


----------



## Katesrider011

Soooo.... Uhm yeah I haven't much to say, except I hate the world today. Everything in my eyes right now is disgusting. My friend hasn't talked to me this weekend, and all of a sudden she sees I'm about to cry in front of everyone today and cares to talk to me, because me and mom got in a fight this morning. Not a good start for a Monday, I feel a bad week coming on. Whatever, I don't even care anymore...


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ That sounds worrying


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sorry posted at the same time sounds like you could use some cheering up!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah... Well, it seems like it takes a lot to cheer me up now a days.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I would ask what's wrong but I'm sure you don't want to post it all over the net. I'm a good listener but I always seem to make it awkward when I say something lol :think:


----------



## Katesrider011

Well it was pretty much a fight with my mom. It's just a down day for me. One of those days nothing ever seems to go right for you, you know?


----------



## apachewhitesox

mhm I have them all the time. I know what you mean I don't want anything to do with anybody on those days


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah, and those types of days seem to be increasing for me. But I don't want to shut down from my friends. My Senior year hasn't been all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## apachewhitesox

yes its not always good to shut out friends especially if they are a good person to lean on. I've had a not so good senior year as well (no doubt different reason) but your not alone.


----------



## Sunny

-subscribing-


Just a tip: I used to be an extreme cutter years ago, and I found two ways that helped wean me off of it. One is what I like to call "Angry Paper." What you do is write the word "angry" on a piece of paper, and then go crazy on it with a pen/pencil/marker until you can't see the word angry anymore. I know it sounds goofy, but it really helps. And also, wear a rubber band around your wrist. If you feel the urge to cut or anything of the sort, snap the rubber band on your wrist. It gives just a touch of "ouch" for that pain high/release, but doesn't do as much damage as cutting itself would.

Keep your chin up, Cory. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks, Sunny


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay, so I'm going on a trail ride today with my trainer, and friend. I think we are gonna go to the Chickasaw Indian village, but I'm not quite sure. Maybe the Indian Spirits won't get us  On the serious note though, it does have ghosts on the land. I have a huge fascination with ghosts if yall haven't noticed before. 

I got a job this summer with the furniture manufacturing company my dad works at. The pay is 230 a week. I can't wait, I will finally be able to pay for my own things, and I want to get Kate a different bit, cause I really dislike this Tom Thumb I'm using on her, I would have gotten her a different one already, but mom won't give me money to get another one, so I'll have to stick with it till I get the job. And I'll be getting a new phone. iPhone more than likely, or maybe the samsung Captivate. I'm not sure yet. Anywho, I'm real excited about this job, although I won't have much of a summer, but It'll be worth it once I get done with it when summer is over.


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay so I'm going to the barn this afternoon to help teach the younger group. It's for fun, and also for a semester long project I'm doing, and I want to try to pass it. I can say I've been much happier lately and maybe it'll stay this way no matter what goes wrong...... I hope.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh and I'm ready to get my truck back! I'm sorry for wrecking you truckie! D:


----------



## LoveStory10

Subscribing....

Are you sure your name isnt Danielle, and you are secretly a girl? You remind me A LOT of myself.


----------



## Katesrider011

Nah I'm not a girl. Although I've been told I act like one. Or they think I'm gay. Whichever, it doesn't matter to me anymore.


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol, good for you. They are all most likely jealous at the fact that you have a wonderful horse and they don't


----------



## Katesrider011

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, good for you. They are all most likely jealous at the fact that you have a wonderful horse and they don't


Yep! Haha!


----------



## Katesrider011

It's kinda late. But I'm in my room working on math homework. I'm barely passing the class anyway, so the homework is vital right now. We're on some easy subjects right now.... I guess. It always seems I freeze up on tests and never know how to do them anyway... It's like a vacuum sucked all the knowledge out of my brain. I look around me seeing all these kids doing well in school. And I can't help but think they just don't know how lucky they are. Sometimes I just don't know how I'm gonna get through this. 

I'm sick of worrying about what's gonna happen with my life. The thought that I might not graduate is killing me. I can get my ged, but after that I don't know where I'm gonna go. I guess a community college of some sort. I guess I need to start applying for community colleges, and maybe one'll accept me. I just want a decent job that will pay for horses, and I don't care if I have to live in a small trailer to be able to afford them. Horses are about the only thing that make me happy anymore, and friends, but considering we are gonna be parting ways once we are out on our own, I won't be able to see them a lot. *Sigh* And that's what happens when I stay up past my normal bed time. I think about life. Goodnight.


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay so we had a lab in chemistry today. We got to pick partners, oh and guess who gets left out... Me. So I had to do it independently. Oh yeah just leave the weird kid out of the equation, that's nice. 

Anywho, I guess I'm gonna go hang with a friend this afternoon, have no clue what we're gonna do. We'll figure something out I guess. Maybe a bonfire and make smores. Yeah that sounds like a nice end to this crappy day.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Katesrider011 said:


> Okay so we had a lab in chemistry today. We got to pick partners, oh and guess who gets left out... Me. So I had to do it independently. Oh yeah just leave the weird kid out of the equation, that's nice.


I know how you feel that happens to me everytime and then (because we do it in groups) I have to do the whole awkward can I join your group. 

Hope you have fun with your friend


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I am totally with you! Or my teachers pair me with someone which feels better than asking some to be partners or in a group... I'm socially retarded.. I can't handle things like that... But good that your hanging out with friends!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Hey, I dunno if this will be much help right now, but i'm kinda goin through what it sounds like you are...

All I have to say is this:
*"A setback is just a setup for a comeback" *<<<This quite often helps me through "those days" -Which seem to happen quite often at the moment.


----------



## Katesrider011

If everyone says I'm smart, why do I suck at school? I tried tutoring it didn't seem to work. I do my homework to keep my average of 70ish. I'm finding it difficult to even maintain that average anymore. I've noticed that I make a big deal out of things everyone else seems to think are small things. I just wish I could go through this without worrying so much... It just seems so hard for me to keep up, I wish I could find myself.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Could you try some yoga? Or writing?


----------



## Katesrider011

Ray MacDonald said:


> Could you try some yoga? Or writing?


I do write journals sometimes.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats good! I always find that helps me.


----------



## Katesrider011

It helps me with my nerves, but it doesn't help me do better in school.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Could you get some friends to help?


----------



## Katesrider011

I tried that as well... :/ I still get them to help me as much as they can, but I'm just wanting to pass so I can graduate and right now I'm passing, barely, but I am.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Parents? Maybe try a tutor again?


----------



## Katesrider011

Ray MacDonald said:


> Parents? Maybe try a tutor again?


I dread going over math with My dad, all he did was get agitated if I didn't understand something, very stressful


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sucky  Good luck with school! Just try your best!


----------



## HollyBubbles

I've only just gotten the hang of math this year, all thanks to a new teacher who actually makes it fun.

Have you got any friends that are any good at the school subjects you aren't? I find that having someone my own age helps me understand the difficult things because adults always seem to explain it differently.

And have you ever thought maybe you suffer a little bit of anxiety or something? My mum thinks I do and I'm the same as your describing yourself to be.


----------



## Katesrider011

HollyBubbles said:


> I've only just gotten the hang of math this year, all thanks to a new teacher who actually makes it fun.
> 
> Have you got any friends that are any good at the school subjects you aren't? I find that having someone my own age helps me understand the difficult things because adults always seem to explain it differently.
> 
> And have you ever thought maybe you suffer a little bit of anxiety or something? My mum thinks I do and I'm the same as your describing yourself to be.


I get help from a friend on math sometimes. Chemistry I don't have any friends who understand it, but the only tutor is the teacher, and she doesn't explain it well. And I'm pretty sure I have an anxiety disorder.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Sorry just curious what are you doing in Chemistry at the moment?

It sucks when teachers don't explain things well and especially when they still expect you to get it.


----------



## Katesrider011

apachewhitesox said:


> Sorry just curious what are you doing in Chemistry at the moment?
> 
> It sucks when teachers don't explain things well and especially when they still expect you to get it.


Stoicheametry (I think that's how it's spelled) The teacher shows extreme favoritism and all she ever talks about is how she's taught football players in the past and how she loved that student.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I learnt that last year I hated it. My teacher tends to make things seems so simple though so I managed to pass.


----------



## Katesrider011

I hate it! Lucky you for understanding it! 

I'm passing the class by a point and I'm pretty sure I failed the test yesterday like the majority of the class fails the tests. That says something there. So with failing the test my average is probably failing again. 

My mom keeps telling me to get a book, but those crappy school books help me no more than there is a man on the moon.


----------



## apachewhitesox

What exactly aren't you getting about it?

The day after tomorrow I have an exam on equilibrium all these equations on constants K, Ksp etc acid & base stuff. I am not looking forward to that


----------



## Katesrider011

Everything  

And good luck on the test!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thanks I wish I could help but it probably wouldn't make much sense over the internet. Good luck with yours too I wreckon you can do it.


----------



## manca

Our Chemistry teacher is.. Well I don't own a notebook for it and I'm trying to find out what are we doing before we write a test. That is quite a problem, because NOBODY knows what we were doing for past few months. But I don't have any problems after I know what to learn. Take your book and pencils, internet (there are few good explanations on), go to the library and get about 5 books and another 10workbooks with answers. Then study for a day and you got it better than if you're listening to the teacher.Some people just complicate stuff, or don't explain them at all.


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm not good at absorbing things I read. I have to see it be taught, otherwise I gather nothing.

ETA: Also I'm a really slow worker, and my school tends to like to get things done, fast fast fast. Well with me, I find it hard to keep up.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sorry, but all I hear is you making excuses. Stop saying your slow, and not smart! Say "I am SMART!" "I WILL learn Chemistry!" And if you work hard enough you will get good grades.


----------



## Katesrider011

I find it harder and harder everyday to refrain from harming myself. I have to tell myself everyday, that my friends and Kate love me and I can't leave them. I just want to find myself, I want to be happy again. I don't know how I'm gonna find that happiness anymore. Do I have a low self esteem/confidence level? Yes. The only thing that keeps me going anymore is my Friends and Kate. I feel like I have nothing else to live for. 

I would be dead now, if Kate and my friends hadn't come into my life.


----------



## HollyBubbles

> I get help from a friend on math sometimes. Chemistry I don't have any friends who understand it, but the only tutor is the teacher, and she doesn't explain it well. And I'm pretty sure I have an anxiety disorder.


If you think you have an anxiety disorder (or possibly even depression) you need to go to a doctor or a councellor if you haven't been already. Depression runs in my family and makes it all so much more difficult when your trying to deal with everything all at once. I hate the thought of myself asking for help, but I have (last week actually) and it's helped a little bit, they might have suggestions about how to make it just that little bit easier for you.
-Chemistry, I hate it... I failed it in year 11 science and only passed science because I looked through my physics exam and wrote down a heap of equations that looked brainy...That was the biggest fluke of my life :lol:.



> I find it harder and harder everyday to refrain from harming myself. I have to tell myself everyday, that my friends and Kate love me and I can't leave them. I just want to find myself, I want to be happy again. I don't know how I'm gonna find that happiness anymore. Do I have a low self esteem/confidence level? Yes. The only thing that keeps me going anymore is my Friends and Kate. I feel like I have nothing else to live for.
> 
> I would be dead now, if Kate and my friends hadn't come into my life.


As for this I will say what I have already said on this thread somewhere, "a setback is a setup for a comeback" just remember that. It might seem stupid to you right now, that quote... But it's not always going to be this bad, it will change it might just take a while.
And the way I think about it, one kind of pain is more than enough, you already have a lot of mental pain, you do NOT need physical pain aswell (believe me I know, I have scoliosis and it's getting worse)

What if you were to get a journal that you can write in not over the internet, write everything positive you can think of in bright colours. Make the journal look happy, colour it in and everything, draw picture even if they're stupid. Remember all the times you've laughed about silly things with friends and put that into it. Even write small things like "wow the sun is really shining today." maybe that could help, because with a journal you can always have it with you, and even though your mind might not be happy, the journal will be.
Or if kate does funny things, write that in, put in a photo of her doing it.
for example, Mitchell... If I scratch by his wither he makes this funny face, he literally screws up his face and wiggles his lips and he looks like a parrot, his lips almost pucker up as if he was waiting for a kiss. It's hilarious to see and always cheers me up.

Oh and, sorry I know it's a long post :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses

Katesrider011 said:


> I find it harder and harder everyday to refrain from harming myself. I have to tell myself everyday, that my friends and Kate love me and I can't leave them. I just want to find myself, I want to be happy again. I don't know how I'm gonna find that happiness anymore. Do I have a low self esteem/confidence level? Yes. The only thing that keeps me going anymore is my Friends and Kate. I feel like I have nothing else to live for.
> 
> I would be dead now, if Kate and my friends hadn't come into my life.


Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
When your heart's heavy
I...I will lift it for you

Don't give up
Because you want to be heard
If silence keeps you
I...I will break it for you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

Don't give up
It's just the hurt that you hide
When you're lost inside
I...I will be there to find you

Don't give up
Because you want to burn bright
If darkness blinds you
I...I will shine to guide you

Everybody wants to be understood
Well I can hear you
Everybody wants to be loved
Don't give up
Because you are loved

You are loved
Don't give up
It's just the weight of the world
Don't give up
Every one needs to be heard
You are loved 
:wink:

You are one of the kindest people I've had the pleasure of speaking with. And I don't think you have any idea of what you've done for me.
Thank you Kates! ​


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks guys. 

Holly: I have a journal, but I haven't done much with it lately. I have to hide it under my bed or something, cause there's things in there I don't want my parents reading. I'll try putting color in it the best I can with my bad creativity skills.  It's mostly full of rants though, but it has a few quotes and such in it.


----------



## Katesrider011

So my school right now is full of protesting. The superintendent has a fired a beloved principal to hire some principal from North Carolina who has no experience in High School, and the school he used to be at is much less the size of here. He doesn't know what he's getting into. So people are going around this town Protesting, and I'm kinda worried it's gonna turn into some kind of riot. I can say I'm not taking any part in the protest, but I do not think our principal should have been fired. Our superintendent's house has even been rallied, they even egged his house. I'm just like, yeah nice guys, way to show him we are mature human beings :roll: I don't like the guy either and I think he's the worst thing that's come to our school, but sheesh. Our education system is rapidly downfalling right now.


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay So I have a flight lesson today! So excited. I think I'm doing my solo sometime soon. I just need to learn how to use the VOR, in other words a navigational system that uses radio beacons. It keeps you from getting lost. Pilots say it's so simple that it's complicated to learn. My flight instructor says I'm doing really well. I think a contract pilot is a job I'm going to reconsider. All depends on how much I will be gone, cause I want to have some time for my horses too. 

It's a pretty day for flying today too! Not a cloud in the sky. I'm hoping he let's me go to Alabama again, I want to see the plane he flies.


----------



## Zeke

That's awesome you fly! My boyfriend just finished his multi rating and is working towards becoming a CFI right now. What kind of flying would you ideally do in the future?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I want to do what my instructor does. Contract Piloting, he like flies for some company that makes desk chair mats. When they need to go somewhere he takes them there. I'll need to advance past multi rating for that as well. But that will be done later in time, like probably in college or something.

That's if I choose to be a pilot as a career.


----------



## Zeke

There are some great colleges out there with flight programs if you do choose to go that route! Seems like a really tough job, but if you love to fly it's def got it's perks. Good luck!


----------



## Sunny

I still think it's so awesome that you fly. I wish I wasn't terrified of planes and heights, it seems like it would be so fun. Good luck and be safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha thanks sunny. 

And Zeke: Yeah Delta state has a great flight school and that's probably where I'll go if I choose to be a pilot.


----------



## Katesrider011

So today is my birthday! I'm 18, I can't believe it. I have a riding lesson if all goes right. Great way to spend my birthday.


----------



## Soul

Happy Birthday! I wish I could've ridden on my birthday. Hope your lesson is good


----------



## Katesrider011

Soul said:


> Happy Birthday! I wish I could've ridden on my birthday. Hope your lesson is good


Thank You!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sounds like soo much fun! I never flew before. And OMG! Happy Birthday! Mine is tomorrow!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Its a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks guys!


----------



## HollyBubbles

I dunno if it's still the same day where you are (i suck with times haha) but even still, Happy Birthday  Hope you've had a good day


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks! God I think that cake or something got to me though. My stomach is killing me and I can't sleep. I hope mom doesn't make me go to school this morning


----------



## Katesrider011

So.... Only a few more weeks till graduation.... Yay... Maybe I can pull off some miracle and pass my classes, so I can walk. Hah I wish I had the motivation to do anything anymore. I guess it's not the end of the world if I fail......

Yeah.


----------



## Zeke

Use your flight as motivation! Being a pilot is hard work and requires good grades. The better your grades are the better the chance you'll get farther in flight and get that contract job you want!

Senioritis is tough, just power through these last few weeks!


----------



## Sunny

Ah, I can't believe I missed your birthday! 
Happy late birthday!! -hugs-

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Zeke said:


> Use your flight as motivation! Being a pilot is hard work and requires good grades. The better your grades are the better the chance you'll get farther in flight and get that contract job you want!
> 
> Senioritis is tough, just power through these last few weeks!


I still can't find the motivation for anything. I still don't know if being a pilot is what I want to do with my life. 

I know, I sound like just another whiny teenager, but yeah. 



Sunny said:


> Ah, I can't believe I missed your birthday!
> Happy late birthday!! -hugs-
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, Thanks Sunny!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Katesrider011 said:


> I still can't find the motivation for anything. I still don't know if being a pilot is what I want to do with my life.


You'll find something, I'm 16 and I know what I want to be, but that was by a fluke of injury on my behalf... I've been x-rayed literally head to toe more times than I can count so I want to be a radiologist, the ones that read the x-rays.
My boyfriend on the other hand, dropped out of school at 15, and is now 18 with no qualifications and doesn't know what he wants to do, and has just started a job in carpeting which I'm hoping will help make him happier with himself.

-It'll come in time, everybody finds something to do eventually, whether it was fate or trial and error etc


----------



## Katesrider011

I hope so. When I was sixteen only a couple of years ago, I thought I knew what I wanted to do too. Now I don't


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Enjoy it! 

I'm almost 22 and I'm only just figuring out what I want to do. That's the joy of being a teenager. You don't have to figure it all out right now. Just enjoy yourself and figure out what makes you happy and it will come together. 

Heck, I know plenty of people who have changed careers in their 30s. Just goes to show none of us have life completely figured out, just try and enjoy the ride


----------



## Katesrider011

My god my allergies are killing me today. I can't stop sneezing and my nose is running. God this is annoying. I took my allergy pill and everything, must be a lot of pollen in the air or something. *Achoo*


----------



## A knack for horses

^ My life


----------



## sullylvr

I like how I'm just randomly popping up on this thread but I'm graduating in a couple weeks too and I jump at any chance to say it again! And senioritis is hitting me hard too, hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

My in class presentation for my project is today. Oh god I'm nervous, and I'm dressed up and it's hot! I think I'll do good, I prepared, I'm just not looking forward to it. It's on horses so I'm passionate about it so that's a good thing. My final presentation is next Tuesday in front of two evaluators. I can't believe it's all over next week. Man I'm ready to get it over with. I'll feel better after I get the class presentation over with today too. Ergh today is going by so slow.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Good luck with it! I'm sure you'll do great! Any particular subject your speech is on?


----------



## Katesrider011

I did a class on trail riding safety. I made an eighty cause I talked a bit too fast. But I can live with that!!! Some people failed it so an 80 I'm just fine with!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Katesrider011 said:


> I did a class on trail riding safety. I made an eighty cause I talked a bit too fast. But I can live with that!!! Some people failed it so an 80 I'm just fine with!


Yay! Well done


----------



## Katesrider011

Thank you guys!


----------



## A knack for horses

Katesrider011 said:


> I did a class on trail riding safety. I made an eighty cause I talked a bit too fast. But I can live with that!!! Some people failed it so an 80 I'm just fine with!


 YAY!!!!! Thats awesome *high five*


----------



## Ray MacDonald

That is soo awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I'm going to the beach today! Dauphin Island, Alabama. I love that place! So I might not be on the forum all weekend after today, unless I can activate my internet on the phone today. *Le tear* :lol: But I'll be on the beach so I won't have much time for internet anyway!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

.............. jealous............ *Giving you the evil eye* Sounds like soo much fun! I hope you have a great time! Take pictures!! <3


----------



## RockandRide

Oh the beach! A place I wish I could go to but can't because it still needs to pass 10 degrees here  Lucky you!


----------



## Hidalgo13

Ugh... I can't wait for the summer!! I miss Maine so much. You're very lucky you get to go to the beach.  Have fun!


----------



## Katesrider011

Im now at the beach. Ill be sure to take pics and post a few when i get back. I did get internet for my phone so youll hear from me some, but not much. Now I can enjoy a couple of days relaxing on a beach!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Yay! pictures! ..... grr jealous..


----------



## Sunny

Dauphin Island is beautiful! I had an opportunity to go with my Marine Biology class, but I couldn't. Have fun for all of us living vicariously through you. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah sunny, i love dauphin island. My family comes here every Easter. We're heading home tomorrow, and I believe Im ready to head home. I miss Kate, and my cat.


----------



## Katesrider011

Okay a tornado went north of us. School was in the hall for 45 minutes. Great and more bad stuff on the way. Sheesh. I should've stayed home today. It's gonna be a looonnggg day. State testing for sophmores today too. And I'm stuck in this class for hours. Oh well enough complaining about tornado weather for me. 

On a brighter note, I might go to Asbury Cemetery Friday night for a ghost hunt. It's said you can hear voices and see dark figures going by. I'm so excited. We've been once before and saw nothing much except an orb light move to a tree. We haven't debunked it, I believe it was something cause my friend saw it too. It's a creepy place though, it's in the middle of nowhere in an opening in the woods, and being there at night makes it 10x more creepy. I'm going with two people this time instead of one. 

Yes I am aware that it can be dangerous and that the ghosts could follow me (if you believe in that type of stuff like me). But I'm willing to take a risk, and it's rare for that to happen anyway. But I'm not scared of ghosts like I used to be. Now they still unnerve me a bit. But I've had quite a few experiences with them and I have grown braver of it.


----------



## RockandRide

We have neevr had a Tornadoe...I wonder what it is like *God please don't take that as a request for one* 

Ghost hunting? That seems really cool. Im freaked out by ghosts. When there are other people with me, I am like really happy and excited about them but when I am by myself I freak out. Tell us what you see ok? What ghost experiences did you have?

The only one I have had is with my 2nd grade friends. We werer ghost hunters looking for the ghost in the bathroom.


----------



## Katesrider011

Don't worry I'll def post what I see. 

And Experiences include: 

At walmart once I was walking down an aisle and a pack of ham got tossed at me. No one was around. 

I saw my grandpa twice six years after he died. 

I heard footsteps at my aunt's house and the door started rattling. 

Me and dad heard silverware moving around at the same house, but no one was there. 

I was cleaning my grandma's house after she died and we went through the kitchen and nothing was on the floor, when we came back through the kitchen there was a can of lysol and a roll of paper towels sitting straight up and down right by each other on the floor. We believe it was grandma because she loved to clean house and it was 2 days after her death.


----------



## RockandRide

Thats soo creepy, but I think the grandma and grandpa one are also kind of sweet  

Are you sure the Walmart one could have just been it was loose and it hadd fallen off? 

At your aunts house, were you inside a room, and no one else was there?


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Thats soo creepy, but I think the grandma and grandpa one are also kind of sweet
> 
> Are you sure the Walmart one could have just been it was loose and it hadd fallen off?
> 
> At your aunts house, were you inside a room, and no one else was there?


At wal mart I would've thought it would've just fallen off, but it got tossed at me. It didn't just fall, it was thrown. 

And at the aunt's house me and dad were the only ones there. We entered the kitchen and it quit.


----------



## Katesrider011

And when I heard the footsteps Everyone was in the house, but i was playing video games, the steps passed in front of me, and the closet door started to rattle like someone trying to open a door that's stuck.


----------



## RockandRide

Wow, I kind of like exploring the paranormal, but not by myself like I have already said. When I do it with someone else, theres like a shiver....oooooh 

Were you freaked out at Walmart? I would have screamed and ran  But I am chicken like that!


----------



## Katesrider011

It startled me, but that's about it. I don't go looking for paranormal stuff by myself. I go with friends. Because the asbury cemetery is in the middle of nowhere, and if something happens if I'm by myself..... Not good.


----------



## RockandRide

Are you taking a camera? Well not sure if that would actually work out very well.....hmmmmmm....

Is anyone you know buried at the cemetary?


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Are you taking a camera? Well not sure if that would actually work out very well.....hmmmmmm....
> 
> Is anyone you know buried at the cemetary?


I always take Cameras and an Evp (Electromagnetic Voice Phenomenon recorder) Catches ghostly voices. I've caught some stuff On camera, but I don't know where the pics are to show. 

You can catch a ton of stuff on cameras. It's gotten me to where I'm scared to look at pictures of my house :lol:


----------



## RockandRide

Where do you get an EVP? Do you just happen to have one lying around? If you do happen to see ghosts, are you gonna leave or explore more?

Most of the time don't cameras usually have an illusion like, seeing or not seeing something that isn't actually there or is there?


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Where do you get an EVP? Do you just happen to have one lying around? If you do happen to see ghosts, are you gonna leave or explore more?
> 
> Most of the time don't cameras usually have an illusion like, seeing or not seeing something that isn't actually there or is there?


I have an EVP app on my Ipod. And It depends on what the ghost does. I've heard the voices tell you to go away. If that happens, no we're not going back. 

Sometimes cameras have illusions. But I know what to look for and what to debunk and what to look more in to.


----------



## RockandRide

Do you like the paranormal, or do you just find it interesting?


----------



## Katesrider011

I love doing it! Ever since I had my first experience I've been out looking for it ever since!


----------



## RockandRide

Your first experience was the Walmart right? Dont you get freaked out though?


----------



## Katesrider011

My first experience was my grandpa. And yes I get freaked out. The first time we ever went to asbury we got there at six. It turned dark, we stayed for a little bit and got freaked of just sitting there. We left.


----------



## RockandRide

thats good to know, Im not the only one whos scared


----------



## Katesrider011

So my senior project is over with. Yeah, made a 72 on it. On the whole thing. Kinda disappointed me, 3 points above passing. I thought I did better than that. Hmm guess not... Stressed out over it, I guess I'm just glad I passed, I guess. Was a 72 really worth all that work I did. I made an 80 on my practice round. I wonder what the evaluators didn't like. I dunno, whatever.


----------



## RockandRide

Good Job! Atleast you passed  Isn't passing 50?


----------



## Katesrider011

Passing is is 70 here.


----------



## RockandRide

Oh :/ What time is it for you? When are you going to the cemetary?


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> Oh :/ What time is it for you? When are you going to the cemetary?


I've already been, It's 10:27 now just got home. Here are the most weird pics we got. 

The first one is a shadow figure thing. We took many pictures of the same angle and did not get any other shadows like that. It was the only one. 

On the second one at the right side there is a bright light thing. We took other pictures and it'd show up and disappear. We got freaked and left cause we felt like being watched.


----------



## RockandRide

I don't see the shadowy figure in the first one...

In the second one I see the bright light but it looks like a lamp post. 

The pictures are cool though!


----------



## Katesrider011

RockandRide said:


> I don't see the shadowy figure in the first one...
> 
> In the second one I see the bright light but it looks like a lamp post.
> 
> The pictures are cool though!


The shadow is at the bottom left corner. 

There's no lamp posts in that cemetery. I looked where I took that picture there was no light.


----------



## Katesrider011

This one is the same angle and the shadow blob thing did not show up again. 









And this one is the same angle as the other pic and there is not light, so lamp post is definitely ruled out. We ruled out lightning bugs as well, they showed up green on the camera.


----------



## lildonkey8

Katesrider011 said:


> I have an EVP app on my Ipod. And It depends on what the ghost does. I've heard the voices tell you to go away. If that happens, no we're not going back.
> 
> Sometimes cameras have illusions. But I know what to look for and what to debunk and what to look more in to.


I've heard of that happening, do you have direct TV?


Katesrider011 said:


> I love doing it! Ever since I had my first experience I've been out looking for it ever since!


There pretty interesting sounding to me...


Katesrider011 said:


> I've already been, It's 10:27 now just got home. Here are the most weird pics we got.
> 
> The first one is a shadow figure thing. We took many pictures of the same angle and did not get any other shadows like that. It was the only one.
> 
> On the second one at the right side there is a bright light thing. We took other pictures and it'd show up and disappear. We got freaked and left cause we felt like being watched.


I saw it!


Katesrider011 said:


> This one is the same angle and the shadow blob thing did not show up again.
> god:shock:
> View attachment 62642
> 
> 
> And this one is the same angle as the other pic and there is not light, so lamp post is definitely ruled out. We ruled out lightning bugs as well, they showed up green on the camera.
> 
> View attachment 62641


dangggg.......


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah I can't really explain it. All I know is skeptics would say it's the camera. But I don't think so.


----------



## RockandRide

That soo cool!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

That is so totally wicked!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Thanks guys! It was definitely worth the 20 mile trip to get there.


----------



## RockandRide

You weren't kidding when you said it was in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Katesrider011

Nope haha. 


Okay people, I'm sorry I think higher of horses than I do humans. I don't want kids and I don't want to have any to find out what it's like. I love horses more than kids and I will compare horses to children. If that makes me an evil person then so be it. I'm just sick of this forum flipping out on how insane they think I am for comparing horses to human. I have my opinions and y'all can have yours, but don't tell me what's right from wrong on this.


----------



## A knack for horses

^ I've practically raised my brother. I think its completely appropriate to compare horses to children. They need the same level of care and support from us, even if the needs vary from task to task. My horses will be my children, and I think if somebody can't see that there are at least similarities between the two, they shouldn't have horses.

Creepy graveyard pics btw. :3


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree with A Knack for horses they are similar except I haven't raised any kids lol. Horses and children/people are very similar I compare them all the time.


----------



## Katesrider011

I agree as well. It's just I'm fed up with this forum saying how absurd it is. It's like I don't ever have an opinion on here anymore.


----------



## lildonkey8

I feel that way sometimes...But why do we have a reason to?


----------



## Katesrider011

Have reason to what?


----------



## lildonkey8

feel we have no opinion


----------



## Katesrider011

I dunno. They always say "oh you can say what you want, you have an opinion" yet when I express it they jump all over me.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Odd that this came about? I am not a huge people person and I don't like kids too LOL Actually babys and toddlers kinda scare me....

And horses are very similar to children and vice versa. My riding instructer told me that horses are just like toddlers! And it's true!


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^Haha thats how my mum and old instructor desrcibe them. Just like toddlers. Needing a leader and chucking tantroms etc lol. Only they can cause more damage. I know what you mean about the opinion thing Katesrider, though it hasn't really happened to me yet. I normally find they are also the people who can't stand to be wrong and only their way is the right one.


----------



## PintoTess

It would be worth it!

Cory, YOU have an opinion, voice it and who cares what they say! It is an internet forum for god sakes.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree^^^


----------



## Katesrider011

Meh, I don't think I want to come home from school tomorrow. My parents are wasting their time with me trying to give pep talks (aka yell fests) to someone who has already given up on himself.


----------



## Katesrider011

And Is it bad that I kinda wish that guy at the gas station that I thought was gonna pull a gun on me, actually did pull a gun on me and shot me?


----------



## lildonkey8

nope, stupid idea IMO


----------



## apachewhitesox

You shouldn't think things like that, I know its hard but you should always think positive. I've had a hard time lately with school my grades have dropped dramatically and have pretty much just given up. It feels like no matter what a put in I get nothing out of it. I pretty much feel like I am a failure. You just have to hang in there and wait for a door to open. I hope I just found a good opening for myself. What exactly are your parents giving you pep talks for? I know its hard but really do try to stay as positive as you can. I find going and doing/seeing something that makes me happy always makes me feel better in a down moment. I also always try to have a good proper laugh at least once a day I find it really helps.


----------



## Katesrider011

So I ****ed off a friend.... Again. Yeah go me... I feel like a complete piece of s***. Can I just like die now? I really want to die right now. Yeah. 

I might be going to counseling next week, I dunno we'll see how things go.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Oh no hope things get better soon. If it makes you feel better just imagine stupid me (in a skirt of course stupid uniform) tripping over the leg of a whitboard thing gaarrr I nearly died I'm so clumsy. Of course everyone just laughed at me because thats how it always ends lol. 
Hey how about we swap lives for like the next two days I have a math assignment due tomorrow that I've barely started (cause I'm having trouble) and I failed maths last term with an E. I seriously wish I hadn't picked the second hardest math in my school. Haha sorry for my little rant its over now.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

That sucks (whitsox and kates) 

Good luck with the councelling! Go there with an open mind and maybe it could help with everything


----------



## Katesrider011

So I start my job next Monday. I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thats great I'm sure you will be good. I know how you feel I started volunteer work at a racing stable on the weekend I was too nervous to eat breakfast haha. I'm sure you can't do any worse then what I did on my first day lol  good luck!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Haha thanks! Unfortunately it's not a horsey job, but that's okay.


----------



## apachewhitesox

mmm bummer not horsie  but you still have one up on me a job mines just volunteer stuff. I'm apparently not good enough to employ.


----------



## Katesrider011

I just got lucky with this job. My dad is the CEO of the company and got me in without an interview. It's a furniture manufacturing plant and I'll be working at the polyfoam plant.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats awesome! Hope it all goes well! And if it doesn't.... yeah... I don't have any advice for that LOL


----------



## Katesrider011

I really should stop eating so much when I'm stressed. It's not that I get fat. It's just I feel I'm about to get sick right now cause I ate so much. Beats cutting though, I guess.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I would say it definitely beats cutting. In a way your lucky because you don't get fat. I would lol


----------



## Katesrider011

Alright so I'm graduated now. I feel happier now. Now I need to apply for college, like asap. I'm going to just a community college to start then I'll decide whether or not to go to a university afterwards. I'm torn between becoming a cop or a pilot. I can do both without going to a university, and I'm in flight school now so that gives me a huge advantage in the aviation industry. But I dunno, I got time to think.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Congrats thats awesome. A cop or a pilot would be great. I am too much of a wimp for either. I'm too scared of heights, I haven't even been on a plane before. I would also be too scared to be a cop. hehe


----------



## A knack for horses

Yay!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Yeah, cause I'm definitely NOT going to be doing this factory work my whole life. It'll be fun for the summer, but not forever.


----------



## horseloverd2

Subscribing

Many congratulations on graduating! I feel like dropping out myself sometimes. Glad to hear you made it through and I hope the job goes good as well.


----------



## Katesrider011

Thank you. 

So I officially lost my friend. Not death wise. But we were mad at each other, and this time it was unfixable. I always told myself I couldn't live without her, but I proved myself wrong. I'm quite happy right now. I feel free. There was quite a few stuff I held back from her because I felt I couldn't talk to her. 

She knew I didn't have the same feelings for her as she did me. Yet she still got so attached to me. I'm moving on now, and I'm forgetting all about it. I can't have another friend like her. We had different interests and personalities and I'm surprised we lasted as long as we did. I'm not gonna cry a river/ or threaten suicide over her any longer. I'm over it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats sad, but good that negativity is out of your life


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh my god I hate my job. It's so complicated. But I can get through this, it's just busy busy busy. 

Anywho... I'm getting a tattoo this weekend. It's gonna be custom designed and it's gonna be of Spirit and Rain. I can't wait.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I suppose thats work for you.

Good luck with the tattoo, I'm too much of a wimp when it comes to pain. I don't think I'd ever get one.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sucky about the job, but at least you get paid! And I can't wait to see the tattoo!


----------



## Katesrider011

So I think I might know what I want to do when I get older. I'm in Seattle, WA right now. Yeah long way from home. But I've noticed all the seaplane tours. That would be a great job to be the seaplane pilot for the tours. I wouldn't be away from home so much. And the land out here is absolutely gorgeous. They aren't much bigger than the type of plane I fly/take lessons in now. So I'd have experience up my sleeve.


----------



## lildonkey8

Haha, I'm glad you think that way...wait till you see the San Juans, they a beautiful and less city like, and in the top 10 best vay cay spots throughout the world!


----------



## Katesrider011

I bet. Don't know if I'll make it up there or not though. And the weather is phenomenal. Beats the 100 degree heat I've been dealing with at home. The only day it sucked was when we flew in =to SeaTac Saturday. It was raining and gloomy. I don't want to go home on Saturday. I love Seattle so much, It's just as good as I remember from the last time I came here.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sounds like an awesome job! Don't be so worried about not finding the perfect job, do something you love to do and you will be happy


----------



## lildonkey8

It'll really feel cold after you've been there for 9 years=/


----------



## Katesrider011

So lemme tell you guys about the amazing drivers of seattle: 

So my dad was driving and had to get over. Some girl honked at him and he went in front of her. She kept honking then flipped him off, so dad slows down and flips her back off. As soon as she had the chance she sped past us, gave us the evil glare. OHHHHH BUT THEN SHE NOTICED I WAS LAUGHING AT HER. That ****ed her off even more and she gave ME the bird. So what do I do? Give her the bird back, then she speeds across several lanes in a huff. 

Road rage is pathetic and I'm sorry if you have a wreck I will have no sympathy.


----------



## lildonkey8

Haha nice. The good ol' Seattle, your experience in Friday Harbor


----------



## Katesrider011

The people in Friday Harbor were very nice. Everyone talked to you with enthusiasm. In Seattle (I love seattle) but in Seattle if you talk to someone they either talk or stare at you funny, no in between.


----------



## lildonkey8

Yeah, it's a small little community (6,000 or so people) and it's cozy. But you can get tired of small parking lots


----------



## Katesrider011

And it's gotta get annoying having to take the ferry back to the mainland, unless theres another way there that only the islanders know about


----------



## lildonkey8

Nope. And it ain't cheap either!


----------



## Katesrider011

No it wasn't! Of course there's the option I wanted to do which was take the seaplane, but that was even more expensive.


----------



## Katesrider011

So long time no write in my journal. 

Okay, so I'm in Illinois now visiting A knack for horses. Saying goodbye on Monday is gonna suck. Why do good friends have to live so far apart? We've had fun though. It's amazing. The wonderful friends you can meet on an internet forum. 

I'm going to college in a couple of weeks. Things are changing for me. I still have absolutely no frikin clue what to really do with my life, though. I guess a lot of kids go into college with that problem. Maybe something in aviation. Hell I dunno. I'll get my associate's degree and move on from there. 

It's been 3 months since I lost who I thought was a good friend. Apparently I was dead wrong. By dead wrong I mean DEAD wrong. The b*tch has gone and told everyone what "I and my friend" did to her. She thinks she owns me or something. I told her I didn't have the same feelings for her as she did me. Now she has her head in her ***. God I hate her. I'm glad I hurt her now.


----------



## atreyu917

Just reading your last entry...and I don't know about the situation with the girl, but you're better off without the negativity of others anyway.

As for college....do what you love. I've changed my mind from vet school, to bio degree, to EMT, to nurse, now I'm on Marine Biology. I love fish, and the ocean. I'll never make a ton of money, but I'll love what I do. It seems worth it to me. I'll spend most of my life working, and you only have one life to live. Might as well make it interesting, worthwhile, and fun.

YOu're going to change your mind a couple times I'm sure. But at least you have core classes you have to do before really declaring a major. As long as you're going, you're making strides in the right direction!


----------



## Can He Star

Katesrider011 said:


> No no no this isn't good. No no, must not keep doing this. Don't get addicted, Cory. *Sigh* Must do good things to relieve my stress. Self harm is not an option. I can't believe I even thought that being an escape. Must not cut my wrists again, Mustn't do it again. Get back to reality, Cory. I need to ride Kate more.


 is your name cory???


----------



## Can He Star

Katesrider011 said:


> *I'm not good at absorbing things I read. I have to see it be taught, otherwise I gather nothing*.
> 
> ETA: Also I'm a really slow worker, and my school tends to like to get things done, fast fast fast. Well with me, I find it hard to keep up.


 omg same!!


----------



## Katesrider011

Can He Star said:


> is your name cory???


Yep! Why?


----------



## Can He Star

ohhh just wondering.... cool name !!


----------



## Katesrider011

Everyone's reality is different. Not everyone has the same view of reality, not everyone will agree with everyone's reality. If you don't agree with my reality, that's fine, but keep your reality away from mine and don't even try to change it, because I won't.


----------



## Katesrider011

Things I've learned over the summer:

How to not give a **** about what people think or say about me. 

Factory jobs suck. 

How to distinguish between real friends and fake trashy friends. 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## atreyu917

Katesrider011 said:


> How to not give a **** about what people think or say about me.
> 
> .


Best thing you'll ever learn.


----------



## tbstorm

Katesrider011 said:


> Things I've learned over the summer:
> 
> How to not give a **** about what people think or say about me.
> 
> Factory jobs suck.
> 
> How to distinguish between real friends and fake trashy friends.
> 
> That's pretty much it.


 i'd drink to that


----------



## Katesrider011

I hope I don't get in trouble for this, It's got some explicit language in it. 

But it's a good little inspirational video, and relevant. The video can apply for anything, not just horse riding. 

be yourself. - YouTube


----------



## tempest

That video is awesome, Kates. I totally enjoyed that. Thanks for finding it and sharing. What she said is partially why I try so hard even though I know I won't win. I try because I like to prove myself wrong.

I haven't been following your thread lately, but how's it been going with you lately?


----------



## Katesrider011

tempest said:


> That video is awesome, Kates. I totally enjoyed that. Thanks for finding it and sharing. What she said is partially why I try so hard even though I know I won't win. I try because I like to prove myself wrong.
> 
> I haven't been following your thread lately, but how's it been going with you lately?


Yeah it was one of those videos where it would make total sense with or without horses in it. 

I've been good, There hasn't really been much to see on this thread. I haven't been on the forum as often as I used to. I'm in college, still have no idea what I want to do. I don't think I want to be a pilot anymore. I still want to fly as a hobby, just not as a job.


----------



## tempest

It happens. I've heard that the majority of college students change their majors at least 3 times before they settle down with one.

I guess I'll have a few weeks until I leave before I can see if there's any truth to it.


----------



## Katesrider011

Anything but a factory  I don't even know if I'm going to a four year after I get done with this Junior college.


----------



## tempest

Do what works best for you.


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm in the Mississippi delta now visiting relatives. Not much to this place, you set foot around here and it's like you've gone back in time. This house gives me the creeps. It was built soon after the civil war. A boy and his mom died of disease in this house. The boy never left. My relatives tell stories all the time about seeing him. I've never seen him, but I have heard some creepy stuff going on here before. I think the boy finally found peace because I haven't heard of anything about it in years. But this place still gives me the creeps.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha wow I don't think I could ever go let alone live somewhere where someone died. I would get the chills and be suspicious of everything.


----------



## Katesrider011

I just applied for a job at petsmart. I really hope they accept me for an interview. But silly me wasn't thinking and put my parents as a reference instead of the boss I worked for before.  I'm sure that won't be to big of deal though. I hope.


----------



## Katesrider011

“When you spend so much time looking at stars you tend to notice a lot more about society. You see it visually, that you’re on a moving rock situated in a whirling tornado of other stars swarming like bees, You think about all this and then come back down to earth and listen to what people complain about or what they think is important or how they idolize pieces of paper called money, or how some prefer to clasp their hands together thinking to make a difference.. You take a step back and think wow we are beyond this, we can be doing so much better. You just can’t help but feel so much apathy to the things that don’t matter.” - K.G.


----------



## Katesrider011

I did my first flight solo today. I is a happy man. It went perfectly despite my racing nerves. And of course there wasn't air traffic in sight, until I did my solo. Go figure. But it was no big deal, it was so incredibly fun.


----------



## Katesrider011

I deal with liars and hypocrites on a daily basis. What's new?


----------



## apachewhitesox

Liars and hypocrites are very annoying I feel for you. I live with one. Also your picture is nice is that Kate? If it is she is very cute!!


----------



## Katesrider011

apachewhitesox said:


> Liars and hypocrites are very annoying I feel for you. I live with one. Also your picture is nice is that Kate? If it is she is very cute!!


Luckily I have two wonderful girl friends (non relationship wise), who love me  And A guy friend that's always by my side. And Kate!

Yes that's my lovely Kate! Thanks!


----------



## apachewhitesox

It's always good to have wonderful friends. I only have one person I have known since I started school who I would call a close friend and we started off nearly hating each other hehe.


----------



## Katesrider011

Yep Yep. I love the few friends I have.


----------



## atreyu917

Quality is ALWAYS better than quantity


----------



## Katesrider011

Agreed.


----------



## Katesrider011

I probably should go to bed now. But I'm not although I'll probably regret it in class tomorrow. I don't really care. I am addicted to My Little Pony, and I'm trying to catch up to the new season 2. Yes I am now a brony. I regret nothing!


----------



## Katesrider011

I really hate college. I hate these classes that mean nothing. A corporate pilot doesn't need a degree, just skills to fly and money for flight school (which I have). Even if I fail to get into flying for some reason. I don't care if I'm working at a grocery store. I don't care if I'm working a minimum wage job, because I am selfless enough to see that I could have been born in other parts of the world where they only make 145 dollars a year.


----------



## Katesrider011

I made a 100 on my English test today! 

EDA: Aww the gif didn't work


----------



## Katesrider011

Aha! There we go. 

I'll just restart. I made a 100 my English test today!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Thats great!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011

apachewhitesox said:


> Thats great!!!!



Haha thanks! Really I just posted that post, as an excuse to put that gif on there


----------



## apachewhitesox

haha yeah and the guy looks like he is really getting into it


----------



## Katesrider011

I've been addicted to this song lately. It's sad when singing ponies can sing a better song than a lot of modern singers these days.


----------



## Katesrider011

This nearly made me cry. 

Sorry it's enormous.


----------



## Katesrider011

And I didn't do so hot on my British Literature test. Ever had one of those moments where you knew you were going to do so bad, and you felt emberrassed to even put your name on the test? Yeah that was me the other day. It was my fault though. I didn't study, and I was only able to answer 2 questions right, resulting in scoring a 4 out of 100. College isn't for me.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Katesrider011 said:


> And I didn't do so hot on my British Literature test. Ever had one of those moments where you knew you were going to do so bad, and you felt emberrassed to even put your name on the test? Yeah that was me the other day. It was my fault though. I didn't study, and I was only able to answer 2 questions right, resulting in scoring a 4 out of 100. College isn't for me.


Yup.. I just had mock exams and passed 4 papers so far... I take 6 subjects and did a total of 19 papers... Oops.


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm really not liking college. It's a wonder so many people drop out.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

AHah OMG I love My Little Ponie <3


----------



## Katesrider011

Yes it is an amazing show! It will always have a place in my heart forever.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh lawdy lawdy. I can say I'm glad the horse forum bans cussing. I am eating a figurative bag of popcorn to a flame war going on in a different forum right now. (The Equestria Forum) It's a my little pony forum. Yet there's tons of cussing going on, on a My Little Pony forum. Lol. 

Anywho, since this IS the horse forum, I haven't ridden Kate in forever! I haven't had time, nor really the interest lately! I need to get to it. I'll be so gosh darn rusty! But I'm sure Kate has enjoyed the huge break.


----------



## tempest

I'll bet she misses you though.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Wow... Cussing with My Little Pony? How old are these people???


----------



## Katesrider011

Ray MacDonald said:


> Wow... Cussing with My Little Pony? How old are these people???


My age (18), younger, and people a lot older than me. It was quite funny, though the thread got locked now.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL wow. What was the whole thing about?


----------



## Katesrider011

It was about Pro-Life vs. Pro Choice. 

Oh and tempest, sorry I missed your post. I'm sure she misses me too. Although I do hang with her often.


----------



## tempest

That's okay.  And that is one of the more controversial topics in existence I can see how it would become very heated.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Why would they be talking about that??

It is a touchy subject just like beliefs and spirituality is... I don't know why people keep bringing it up, it only ends badly...


----------



## Katesrider011

I found my 9th grade band performance on youtube. We're at state, this is semi finals. (Prelims) We were in second place on this performance, but we ended up taking home 4th place in finals. 

I'm the kid on the far left at 9:11 with the trumpet


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahahah band geek 

Thats really kool though!


----------



## Katesrider011

Well a used to be band geek. I'm no longer in it.


----------



## Katesrider011

It is my belief that a human life is no more precious than an animal's. Unlike a lot of folks, I don't let my senseless arrogance get in the way. Being a human doesn't make you "better" than everything else. We're here for the same reason as anything else, to live and blah blah blah. I'll respect differences in opinions so long as you don't demand that respect from me. Also don't tell me my opinion is wrong and yours is right either. That implies that you think you're better than me. We're all human and no one is better than anyone else. I don't care if your IQ is 30 or 200 or if you are a criminal. I will compare an animal to a child, any day, and nothing anyone says or does will change my opinion otherwise.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Did you like the band?

P.s Yeah I would care if someone was a criminal... Just incase they wanted to kill me or something


----------



## Katesrider011

Ray MacDonald said:


> Did you like the band?
> 
> P.s Yeah I would care if someone was a criminal... Just incase they wanted to kill me or something


True. 

No I didn't really care for band. I liked it in 9th grade, but then I just lost interest in it. I only stayed because we had spent a lot on the trumpet.


----------



## Katesrider011

“I like nonsense, it wakes up the brain cells. Fantasy is a necessary ingredient in living, It’s a way of looking at life through the wrong end of a telescope. Which is what I do, And that enables you to laugh at life’s realities.”
— Dr. Seuss 

Oh my. I _live_ by this quote. Nothing explains me better.


----------

